# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  who all lives in florida

## Lucas339

and where abouts?

i live in fort pierce.  just curious to see whos around me.

----------


## Muze

Me.  I'm in Ft. Lauderdale.

----------


## Nate

O-lando :Good Job:

----------


## instinct27

Gainesville

(Go Gators  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Mindibun

Boca Raton (It sux, btw.)  :Smile:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Just below Jacksonville.

----------


## juddb

jacksonville....

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

jacksonville... home of the sorry a$$ jaguars.

----------


## JLC

Crestview...which is about 30-ish miles inland from Destin and Fort Walton Beach.

----------


## Debbienflorida

Alachua, 20 miles north of Gainesville. It's beeyoootifulllllll.

----------


## instinct27

> Alachua, 20 miles north of Gainesville. It's beeyoootifulllllll.


Indeed! A lot of places to soak in nature around here, which I absolutely love.

Have you been to Newnan's Lake?

----------


## Lucas339

ive done some diving up by gainesville.  there are some good springs up that way.

----------


## Icatsme

Jacksonville

----------


## Seneschal

Middleburg, which is south of Orange Park, which is south of Jacksonville. XD

----------


## juddb

Judy i had no idea you lived in FL....  Seneschal i've been through middleburg.  Lot more people than i thought living in Florida.....

----------


## JLC

> Judy i had no idea you lived in FL....  Seneschal i've been through middleburg.  Lot more people than i thought living in Florida.....


Just moved here this past summer.  Will probably be somewhere else in a couple of years.  :Razz:

----------


## juddb

> Just moved here this past summer.  Will probably be somewhere else in a couple of years.


Yeah i here ya.... Im moving to washington state next summer!!!

----------


## JLC

> Yeah i here ya.... Im moving to washington state next summer!!!


Oh NICE!  I love Washington!! Total flip-flop of Florida weather, though! LOL

----------


## Seneschal

> Judy i had no idea you lived in FL....  Seneschal i've been through middleburg.  Lot more people than i thought living in Florida.....


Yeah? Middleburg's fairly nice. Technically I'm about 4 miles south of Middleburg proper...but it's close enough. Makes going to UNF 4 days of the week a pain in the butt though. XD

I was surprised by how many people live here, too! And lots of people in Jacksonville.

----------


## wolfy-hound

LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.

----------


## juddb

> LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.


Great idea, i think they had one in Georgia or something not too long ago.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.


I'm in!

----------


## Seneschal

> LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.


Count me in! That's a good idea!

----------


## Mindibun

I might be up for it if Judd wears his hot pink spandex shorts.

----------


## FIREball

93-99 I lived in Niceville ( just south of JLC near Destin and FWB)
99-04 I lived in Orlando (go UCF)
04-Present I live in Edgewater ( 30min south of THE show in Daytona)

----------


## Lucas339

wow there are only a few of us down south.  we'd have a drive the the bp.net dinner!

----------


## Debbienflorida

> Indeed! A lot of places to soak in nature around here, which I absolutely love.
> 
> Have you been to Newnan's Lake?


I have been there herping.........found some H. Formosa (fish) there that I kept in a native planted tanked for a few years. They are a very, very small livebearers.

----------


## Debbienflorida

> LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.


Sounds good!

----------


## Gixxermike750

I'm from Ocala

----------


## Icatsme

> LOL, who knew so many were so close? I'm in keystone heights, so we should have a bp.net dinner one night.  Maybe after the xmas holidays.


Cheers to that. We've relocated here and are still learning the area and trying to connect with people that live up here.  We'd love to.  :Smile:

----------


## juddb

> I might be up for it if Judd wears his hot pink spandex shorts.


Yup they good with the body of a greek god :Wink: 



> Cheers to that. We've relocated here and are still learning the area and trying to connect with people that live up here.  We'd love to.


Nice where in Jax?  Im about 15 minutes from regency mall!!!

----------


## Emilio

I'm at the bottom in Miami.

----------


## Lucas339

> I'm at the bottom in Miami.


deep deep south!

----------


## Icatsme

> Nice where in Jax?  Im about 15 minutes from regency mall!!!


Riverside/Avondale area.  I work near the Avenues mall, where is the Regency? lol

----------


## juddb

If you go up southside blvd to beach blvd and atlantic blvd towards the jax airport but you would stop and exit on atlantic.....  Do you recognize those streets???  Well i've been to avenues, nice area.  I take my dog to the petsmart near there!

----------


## ApexPredator

I am in Miami also.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

shameless plug for my Florida brothers and sisters.  check out the for sale section.

----------


## Ranegyr

Wow, am i the only one in Tampa?  

Bay area must be represented here.

----------


## llovelace

I guess I live the closest to you right in Port St. Lucie lol

----------


## kellysballs

I live in Edgewater as well. 

Where do you dive in the gainsville area? I dove blue grotto about a month ago and my dive buddy is planing to go to paradise springs (I think that was the name of it) soon. If you want to you should come.

----------


## Lucas339

ive dove blue grotto, devils den and 40 fathom grotto.  40 fathom is private and you have to have an invite to dive it.  my divemaster was friends with the owner.  i herd it was just recently sold to some so maybe the rules will change.

I MISS TAMPA!!!!!  everything seemed to be open all the time!  i mean even the fish store on bush (pet mart) was open till 9.  i lived a block away from USF.

----------


## mattyboymr

Im located in good ole Ocala, fl =P

----------


## Coastietech

Checking in from Cooper City... :tu

----------


## Nimitz87

> Checking in from Cooper City... :tu


holy crap cooper city?

haha me too don't own any BP's....yet.

Chad

----------


## Nimitz87

4th generation Floridian, orig. from tampa now living in cooper city (fort lauderdale)

Chad

----------


## Naplesball

Naples

----------


## eracer

Tampa here.  I've been here for 16 years, and lived in Keystone Heights for 4 years before that, and Gainesville for 5 years before that.

I like Tampa, but the Gainesville / Keystone / Alachua / Santa Fe / Micanopy area is just plain cool.  I used to dive the springs up there all the time, and fished Newnan's (where I almost got eaten by a huge alligator... :Razz: ) and Orange /Lochloosa (where you can see Bald Eagles almost every time you go there... :Dancin' Banana: )

I love Florida.

----------


## t.o.r.c.h

I'm in Gainesville. Was in Davie (Ft. Lauderdale) for awhile, but back up here now.

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I'm from Tampa, but going to school in Tallahassee (FSU). Getting my first BP this week!

----------


## CustomChevyGuy

I've lived all over Fla..
Jax/ Orange Park
Homestead/Miami
Tallahassee
Vero Beach

I've been thru just about any part of the state too...have friends all over the place, and never pass up a road trip to see them..




> I'm from Tampa, but going to school in Tallahassee (FSU). Getting my first BP this week!


Always nice to meet another Seminole! What are you going to study up there?

----------


## Wapadi

I am just north of Tampa in New Port Richey, but my husband is in the military so we will move this summer..
 :Tears:

----------


## kylesreptiles

Im from New Port Richey as well but plan on moving to Clearwater/St.pete area when I move back in October

----------


## tikigator

> Naples


I'm in Naples too   :Smile:

----------


## pinkeye714

I am in clearwater. ^_^ just moved here.

----------


## Haldthin

I live in Milton and am surrounded by Destin, Ft. Walton, Navarre, Pensacola, and Gulf Breeze.

----------


## Christopher De Leon

813, Brandon!

Im a noob, so if any local breeders to me would like to chill i would really like to learn from someone.

1.4.Normals
1.0 Pastel

----------


## bubbagator99

Altamonte Springs

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Tampa.  :Smile:

----------


## Slim

Gainesville...GO GATORS!

----------


## el8ch

We used to have a place in Belair Beach... Hurricane Andrew washed it away though.

Still wish FLA was still as accessible to us as it used to be, love the sunshine state!

----------


## kb2red

:Snake:   :Snake:   :Snake:   Port St Lucie

----------


## RockyLily

I'm in Ft. Lauderdale.  It would be great to meet up, as previously mentioned  :Smile:

----------


## AutumnVanilla

Saint Augustine

----------

